# Floundering seat



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Made this small seat for an 80 year old floundering buddy that has bad knees and cannot stand for long periods of time, Looking forward to taking him floundering again soon !!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

That thing is sweet. I have an uncle with a bad knee. shoot me a pm on Cost. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

looks like the titanic


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

American ingenuity at its finest. Good work Jim.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Put padding on the seat today and plan on maybe trying to test it out this Sat. night ????? hopefully


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Made this small seat for an 80 year old floundering buddy that has bad knees and cannot stand for long periods of time, Looking forward to taking him floundering again soon !!!


That is awesome!!! I sure hope I'm out there at 80!! You, my friend, are a outstanding person for taking the time to design a chair for your buddy that allows him to continue to gig!!! 

Deadeye


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That would make that old timers day.:thumbup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Deadeyedave,
I'm not as young as I used to be either, I may just get lazy and try sitting a spell myself when floundering, but I'm sure I'll jump up and stand if i see one My friend wants to go and test it out this Sat ? but got to find some half way clear water, It is slowly getting clearer here in the Chatawhatchee bay but will be a while yet.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, Cosson-Gigs, Choctawhatchee bay is getting a bit clearer lately. Also, its getting warmer, as the daytime and nighttime temps are rising. Good luck sat. night!! I hope the chair works well for your friend!!

Deadeye


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

deadeyedave said:


> That is awesome!!! I sure hope I'm out there at 80!! You, my friend, are a outstanding person for taking the time to design a chair for your buddy that allows him to continue to gig!!!
> 
> Deadeye


:thumbsup: I second the act of kindness.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Old Flounderman *



deadeyedave said:


> That is awesome!!! I sure hope I'm out there at 80!! You, my friend, are a outstanding person for taking the time to design a chair for your buddy that allows him to continue to gig!!!
> 
> Deadeye


 Got to take my old buddy floundering last night, had a blast! got one sheep head and a few mullet, saw several undersized flounder, the water was red from Joe's Bayou all the way to the Destin pass, we found a bit clearer water going west toward Ft. Walton.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Now thats how ya go gigging


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't know you were standing when you flounder? When I built my boat I made to sit, for 2. It's just a bit more cumbersom, but a lots more fun it still floats in 10" of water.


----------

